# Ferret events Scotland???



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

I live in Edinburgh, does anybody know of any ferret shows or events in Scotland? I seem to be the only fuzzy lover in the area! Please help me out ferret friends!


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry I cannot be of help in answering ur question (I'm probably the member who lives furthest away from Edinburgh amongst the members here ) but I didn't want to (or simply couldn't) read n run,,, THAT PHOTO U'VE GOT THERE IS SOOOOOOO NEAT... ME LOVES 
Bless them... 

Hope u find wt ur looking for soon


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

not much going on in scotland 2 shows a year feb n july. Try Scottish Ferret Club


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

For goodness sake that all! oh heck! Thanks for the info though will have a wee look.


----------

